# Chicago Gameday 34 is March 23rd: SIGN UP TO PLAY!



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

[size=+2][h1]Chicago Gameday 34 Sign-Up Thread[/h1][/size]

[size=+1]*Gameday 34 is March 23rd.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 34 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 34. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
1. *Medieval Fantasy Naval Combat*, Mark CMG
2. *Don't Rest Your Head*, Nev the Deranged
3. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *D&D Next*, Trevalon Moonleirion
4. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Apocalypse West (Apocalypse World)*, willowx
5. *Rivers and Lakes*, Reidzilla
6. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Marvel Heroic*, Vyvyan Basterd
7. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Monsterhearts*, Genevieve80
8. *Hot War*, WJMacGuffin
9. *Dawn Patrol*, Isawa Hochiu
10. *Sentinels of the Multiverse*, Reidzilla​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
1. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Freemarket*, CoreyHaim8myDog, private room
2. *Cold Steel Wardens*, Ninjacat
3. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *AD&D 1e*, Mark CMG
4. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Durance*, JoeBeason
5. *FATE Core*, Pbartender
6. [highlight]FULL![/highlight] *Leverage*, buzz
7. *Tomb*, Vyvyan Basterd​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Genevieve80
3. Nev the Deranged
4. JoeBeason
5. Pbartender
6. WJMacGuffin 
7. Trevalon Moonleirion
8. dulcetaccord
9. PhilK
10. Lifelike
11. ...

[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 1: *That Sinking Feeling*[/size]
Medieval Fantasy Naval Combat, Mark CMG
Players will take on the role of sea captains in a fantasy age of sail, teams will be randomly chosen at the start of the game, and the captains will elect their admiral. The teams will confer and then the fun begins as the captains attempt to guide their ships and their crews to capture the enemy ships or blow their opponents out of the water. These simple rules will be taught at the table, younger and older players are welcome!​[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Don't Rest Yur Head*[/size]
Don't Rest Your Head, Nev the Deranged
Adults Only.
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *D&D Next vs. I6: Ravenloft*[/size]
D&D Next, Trevalon Moonleirion, Table E

“Under raging storm clouds, a lone figure stands upon the ancient walls of Castle Ravenloft. Lightning splits the sky, its cold light revealing a tall form wrapping in a billowing cape of shadows. Another flash exposes a face full of power and madness, contorted by a tragedy darker than the night. Far below, a part of adventurers has entered his dread domain. He smiles. Another lightning bolt rips through the night, but the figure is gone. Only a howling wind fills the midnight air. 

The master of Castle Ravenloft is having guests for dinner—and you’re invited.”

Come see if you can outwit the master of Castle Ravenloft armed with your fancy new D&D edition. A classic AD&D adventure that spawned an entire campaign setting, and was probably one of the first published adventures to have a villain with goals, a detailed background story, and a personality.

If you’ve got a current *D&D Next* character of 7th level that you’d like to kick the tires on, you’re welcome to bring them along—just send make a note in the sign up thread or PM me in advance.​1. Der Spot
2. Tofu_Master
3. Painfully
4. Pbartender
5. dulcetaccord
6. dulcetaccord's guest
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Apocalypse West*[/size]
Apocalypse West (_Apocalypse World_ variant), willowx, Table G
Adults Only

*Apocalypse West* is a hack of my own design for the *Apocalypse World* system. The year is 1875, and it's the apocalypse. It's Deadlands meets Fallout meets the Dark Tower.

No prior familiarity with Apocalypse World is required.​1. buzz
2. JoeBeason
3. Lifelike
4. MoGristle
5. Nev the Deranged
6. Fractal Advocate
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *The Spicy Noodles of 1000 Awkward Deaths*[/size]
Rivers and Lakes, Reidzilla
Adults Only
After a long journey nothing is as satisfying as a good meal. Unfortunately for a group of hungry xiá, there seems a lack of eating houses in this province. Even the food carts are no where to be seen. What could cause such an inharmonious circumstance?

Come and join a group of wandering kung fu warriors in search of honor, justice, and dinner. Done in the style of the deadly serious but very poorly translated/dubbed UHF Sunday kung fu specials of yore. 

No experience or dice necessary (will be provided). Bring your best dubbing skills, exaggerated facial expressions, and a sense of humor.​[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Mutants of the Civil War: Where is Nitro?*[/size]
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying, Vyvyan Basterd, private room (Table C)
Adults Only

With the Super Human Registration Act vote looming on the horizon, a villanous mutant recently escaped from the Raft was responsible for a terrible tragedy that sent the world into shock. Nitro's wherabouts are unknown and numerous agencies are desperate to locate him. You have your own reasons for wanting him found and you believe you have the best resources to accomplish the task.​1. jekessler
2. enigma1122
3. DnD_Dad
4. LordReuben
5. grizzo
6. Russ
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *Being Human (or a bunch of monsters share an apartment)*[/size]
Monsterhearts, Genevieve80, Table A
Adults Only

So you're a monster... or you live with them. You may have graduated from the drama of high school, but life isn't all peaches and roses. You have to make rent, hold a job, remember to not kill your neighbors- you know, the usual. This game is set in the same vein as Being Human, but won't use any canon elements. Mostly the show reference is a jumping off point. No experience necessary, dice are 2d6 (provided, if needed) and Monsterhearts is a hack of ApocalypseWorld.​1. Laurie
2. Danger5
3. PhilK
4. Ninjacat
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 8: *MKISHTAR*[/size]
Hot War, WJMacGuffin, Table D
Adults Only

Washington DC, Winter, 1963. It's been a year since the Cold War went hot--and this was not just a nuclear war. Far more sinister, darker weapons were deployed from the shadows, "twisted technologies" that bordered on the occult. Survival and re-building are all that matter now. As part of the Civil Defense Patrol, you and your fellow patrolmen investigate any threats to the US population: Soviet soldiers on our soil, Communist sympathizers, or creatures that the public shouldn't know about. 

Days ago, a CDP team headed out on a very important mission to recover a piece of twisted technology. They have not reported back, and given the nature of their mission, you and your men are tasked with finding the team and the technology. Good luck, and God bless the USA. 

_MKISHTAR is an adventure for Hot War set in the United States. The system leans heavy on role playing and narrative elements but there will be combat as well. Pregens will be provided. Be prepared for horror, politics, backstabbing, and Cold War tropes!_​1. CoreyHaim8myDog
2. Tim Jensen
3. Mark CMG
4. Pat
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 9: *Dawn Patrol*[/size]
Dawn Patrol, Isawa Hochiu, Table H

Dawn Patrol recreates the thrilling dogfights and air battles fought during World War 1. Each player pilots an airplane in a fiery test of his or her skill and nerve. There is a role-playing element, as players maintain records of their pilots' missions. Experienced pilots have some advantages over rookie pilots. These advantages grow as the pilot survives more missions and claims more kills. Become an Ace and rule the air!

For Gameday 34, a flight of American SPAD XIII's will face off against a mixed bag of German fighters in the late days of the war. 8 Slots available. Material and training provided.​1. MrOrion
2. Jim T.
3. Severian
4. JoeK
5. Jim M.
6. Eric M.
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 10: *Sentinels of the Multiverse*[/size]
Sentinels of the Multiverse, Reidzilla, Table F

*Co-Op superhero card game
kid friendly
Rules taught/no xp necessary*

*Sentinels of the Multiverse* is a cooperative game in which players control heroes with powers and abilities in the form of cards. Two to five players control three to five heroes who must work together to defeat the villains and survive the dangerous environments in which the battles take place.

Ultimately, either the heroes will successfully defeat the villains and foil their plans, or the villains will triumph, and the heroes will be forced to regroup to fight another day.​1. DainXB
2. FxLotus
3. ...
4. ...
[/section]

[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 1: *FreeMarket*[/size]
FreeMarket, CoreyHaim8myDog, private room (Table C)

Greetings. I am your SuperUser. Today we will experience life on a toroid space station off of Saturn. Our Utopia is crowded but dynamic. We’ve turned death into little more than setback and eliminated the need for money.

What drives us then? The continuing pursuit of our shifting desires! But don’t get a Frownie, or everyone on the station will know you did bad.

We’re happy pioneers out here on the shoulder of Saturn and you can be too! So print out a spare body and buy some fresh memories and get ready for the transhumanist weirdness that is FreeMarket!

FreeMarket can handle a maximum of five users of adult age and preferably without Frownies!​1. willowx
2. WJMacGuffin
3. Pat
4. tamora
5. Fractal Advocate
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *A Clear & Moonlit Night*[/size]
Cold Steel Wardens, Ninjacat, Table D

_This city?

Is a cold, dark, bitter place. Full of crime: gangbangers, robbers, arsonists, rapists, burglars, mob families, and every form of corruption: corporate bigwigs, political figures, cops, judges, lawyers...well, I guess the lawyers aren't a surprise. Neither are the rest, really. In a city like this, somebody has to stand up for the little guy, the common man, the hopeless and the helpless. Vigilantism was outlawed by the Nornsby Act back in the 80s, but that's not stopping you. The probability of a violent death, of being beaten and worse, and of facing the worst mankind has to offer and then some isn't stopping you either, not to mention the hard choices you're going to have to make while doing so. It's a thankless job that somebody has to do, and lucky you, you're somebody. Life's tough when you're a Cold Steel Warden._

*Cold Steel Wardens* is a new game from Blackfall Press, LLC and being published by Chronicle City. CSW uses the MAFIANAP system, a simple multiple d10 ruleset that keeps the focus on the dark-and-gritty vigilante-superhero action. Heroes in *Cold Steel Wardens* investigate crimes to collect the evidence needed to convict the criminals, and of course, fight off said criminals when the need arises (as it oh-so-frequently does.) They also face challenges, challenges of working together despite conflicting methods, of being persecuted by both the police and the criminal element, and of handling the strain of being a crime-fighting vigilante...their personal Stances on multiple issues will be challenged by the trials they face!

If you're ready to make the hard choices and protect the innocent, if you're willing to face certain horror and quite possibly sudden death, you're ready to be a Cold Steel Warden. Bring some d10s to the gaming table and stop some villains, or save some civilians...and if you're lucky, you might do both and live to do it again another day.​1. enigma1122
2. Reidzilla
3. LordReuben
4. RandomSilver
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *The Exploration of Castle Grannus*[/size]
AD&D 1e, Mark CMG, Table H

Castle Grannus was abandoned in ages past but many fell creatures make their home among the ruins. Players will take 5th to 7th level characters into the ruined complex seeking their fortunes and trying to survive. Pre-generated characters will be provided.​1. HinterWelt
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Isawa Hochiu
4. strider1970
5. Ronin84
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *Durance!*[/size]
Durance, JoeBeason, Table E
Adults Only

Prison Planet! The staff were promised a new life, the prisoners were promised a fresh start, and we were all promised an idyllic world. Together we'll decide how they lied to us, who really has power, and what happens next. A GM-less game from the designer of Fiasco.​1. Danger5
2. Tim Jensen
3. MoGristle
4. Pbartender
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *FATE Core vs. Tomb of Horrors*[/size]
FATE Core, Pbartender
_It was a late night and he was already mostly drunk, when Bobby heard the crazy old bard in the red robes and the lanky white hair sing about the Tomb of Horrors, where Venger the Demi-Lich lies in wait and collects the souls of heroes who come seeking the Key of All Power.

But he saw Venger die with his own eyes years ago... And the Key was lost when Eric threw it down the Chasm of No Return... He should find the others, if he can. They had given up hope so long ago. Maybe, just maybe, after all this time, they might still find a way home._

*FATE, Fantastic Adventures in Tabletop Entertainment*, is a generic role-playing game system based on the FUDGE gaming system. It has no fixed setting, traits, or genre and is almost entirely customizable. It is designed to offer the least possible obstruction to role-playing by assuming that players do not want to make large amounts of dice rolls.

"I’ve seen folks describe Fate in a variety of ways. Collect them all together and it becomes a big jumble of paradoxes." - Fred Hicks

*Keep. It. Simple. Stupid.* This adventure, based off the original _S1-Tomb of Horrors_ AD&D adventure module and featuring characters from the popular 1980s Dungeons & Dragons animated series, is designed to be a quick and easy to learn introduction to the rules of the new FATE Core playtest.

No experience is necessary. Fudge dice and pre-generated characters will be provided for up to six players.​[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *The Honey Bunches of Oats Job*[/size]
Leverage, buzz, Table G

The rich and powerful take what they want. You steal it back. Hitter. Hacker. Grifter. Thief. Mastermind.  Sometimes, bad guys make the best good guys. You provide... Leverage.

Take on the iconic roles of Eliot, Hardison, Sophie, Parker, and Nate from TNT's beloved TV series about master criminals fighting for the underdog as we play the official *Leverage* RPG from Margaret Weis Productions.

Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. Players are advised to have a healthy supply of d4s, d6s, d8s, d10s and d12s.​1. Genevieve80
2. DainXB
3. Painfully
4. jekessler
5. PhilK
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS FULL.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix!*[/size]
Tomb, Vyvyan Basterd, Table F

Recruit a party and gear up. Some evil so-and-so infused the Deck of Many Things into Acererak's tomb. Can your party kill the most monsters? Take the most stuff? Survive the deadliest of traps? All for the glory of besting the other hapless souls daring to enter the infamous demi-lich's crypt.

This event uses the *Tomb* and *Tomb: Cryptmasters boardgame*. We will be using completely random card layout, a custom-made tomb map, and random crypt modifiers inspired by the Deck of Many Things. Familiarity a plus, but rules will be taught.​1. Laurie
2. Der Spot
3. Tofu_Master
4. JoeK
5. ...
[/section]


----------



## Genevieve80 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sign me up for Leverage, please! (and breakfast)


----------



## Der Spot (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like to try some D&D Next, so sign me up for Ravenloft.  We meet again Strahd.  I think for the afternoon I'll try Tomb with Vyv.  Thanks Buzz!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 5, 2013)

Hot War please.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 5, 2013)

Breakfast aaaaand.... hm. Not seeing anything in the afternoon that catches my fancy. That's ok, I may be too spent by then anyway.

Mark, why did you take the disclaimer/warning out of my description? "Adults Only" is an inadequate description of the sweetmeat. I shall have to ask you to accompany me to the station.

And don't talk to the audience.


----------



## DainXB (Mar 5, 2013)

Sign me up for *Leverage*!

--DainXB


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 5, 2013)

Actually, sign me up for that FATE CORE game, I spent a mint on those books so I may as well learn how the game plays.


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

Genevieve80 said:


> Sign me up for Leverage, please! (and breakfast)



Added!



Der Spot said:


> I'd like to try some D&D Next, so sign me up for Ravenloft.  We meet again Strahd.  I think for the afternoon I'll try Tomb with Vyv.  Thanks Buzz!



Added!



CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Hot War please.



Added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Breakfast aaaaand.... hm. Not seeing anything in the afternoon that catches my fancy. That's ok, I may be too spent by then anyway.
> 
> Mark, why did you take the disclaimer/warning out of my description? "Adults Only" is an inadequate description of the sweetmeat. I shall have to ask you to accompany me to the station.
> 
> And don't talk to the audience.



Added!

Oops! That was a total cut-and-paste error on my part. I've added back the disclaimer. Sorry, Nev.



DainXB said:


> Sign me up for *Leverage*!
> 
> --DainXB



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld, DainXB!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Actually, sign me up for that FATE CORE game, I spent a mint on those books so I may as well learn how the game plays.



Added!


----------



## Danger5 (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning: MonsterHearts
Afternoon: Durance

THANKS!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 5, 2013)

AAAAHH!!!

I can't *choose*!

There's Marvel Heroic, proven awesome...but there's _Monsterhearts_, also awesome, and it seems to be based on a show I love...

Actually, damn.  Gen80, how based on the show IS your event? -I don't want spoilers, lol! Sad way to make a choice, but I don't think I actually CAN force myself to choose, so maybe Logic crossed with my OCD will help. (Hah.)


----------



## Tofu_Master (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning slot, Game 3 (D&D Next vs. I6: Ravenloft)

Afternoon slot, Game 7 (Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix)

Thanks!


----------



## Painfully (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning slot, game 3

Afternoon slot, game 6 

Thanks, Buzz


----------



## willowx (Mar 5, 2013)

Sign me up for Freemarket in the evening, please.


----------



## JoeBeason (Mar 5, 2013)

Breakfast, morning Apocalypse West.


----------



## Tim Jensen (Mar 5, 2013)

Please sign me up for game 8: Hot War in the morning
and for game 4: Durance in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Delwugor (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright I can make this Game Day!
Sign me up for Afternoon Game 4 Fate Core Vs. Tomb of Horrors. Wife is not busy so no baby sitter mess this time, I am not missing it!!!!


----------



## jekessler (Mar 5, 2013)

Sign me up for Marvel Heroic in the morning and Leverage in the afternoon.  Thanks!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> AAAAHH!!!
> Gen80, how based on the show IS your event? -I don't want spoilers, lol! Sad way to make a choice, but I don't think I actually CAN force myself to choose, so maybe Logic crossed with my OCD will help. (Hah.)




I'm using the premise of 20-something monsters sharing an apartment- no specific characters from the show. Sorry- I did a bad job with my description!

Buzz- can you update my description to the following:
So you're a monster... or you live with them. You may have graduated from the drama of high school, but life isn't all peaches and roses. You have to make rent, hold a job, remember to not kill your neighbors- you know, the usual. This game is set in the same vein as Being Human, but won't use any canon elements. Mostly the show reference is a jumping off point. No experience necessary, dice are 2d6 (provided, if needed) and Monsterhearts is a hack of ApocalypseWorld.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like to be in Monsterhearts in the morning and Leverage in the evening, please.


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

Danger5 said:


> Morning: MonsterHearts
> Afternoon: Durance
> 
> THANKS!



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> Morning slot, Game 3 (D&D Next vs. I6: Ravenloft)
> 
> Afternoon slot, Game 7 (Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix)
> 
> Thanks!



Added!



Painfully said:


> Morning slot, game 3
> 
> Afternoon slot, game 6
> 
> Thanks, Buzz



Added!



willowx said:


> Sign me up for Freemarket in the evening, please.



Added!



JoeBeason said:


> Breakfast, morning Apocalypse West.



Added!



Tim Jensen said:


> Please sign me up for game 8: Hot War in the morning
> and for game 4: Durance in the afternoon. Thanks!



Added!



Delwugor said:


> Alright I can make this Game Day!
> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 4 Fate Core Vs. Tomb of Horrors. Wife is not busy so no baby sitter mess this time, I am not missing it!!!!



Added!



jekessler said:


> Sign me up for Marvel Heroic in the morning and Leverage in the afternoon.  Thanks!



Added!



Genevieve80 said:


> I'm using the premise of 20-something monsters sharing an apartment- no specific characters from the show. Sorry- I did a bad job with my description!
> 
> Buzz- can you update my description to the following:
> So you're a monster... or you live with them. You may have graduated from the drama of high school, but life isn't all peaches and roses. You have to make rent, hold a job, remember to not kill your neighbors- you know, the usual. This game is set in the same vein as Being Human, but won't use any canon elements. Mostly the show reference is a jumping off point. No experience necessary, dice are 2d6 (provided, if needed) and Monsterhearts is a hack of ApocalypseWorld.



Updated!



PhilK said:


> I'd like to be in Monsterhearts in the morning and Leverage in the evening, please.



Added!

Danger5, PhilK, Tofu_Master, Painfully... Breakfast?


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

BTW, _Leverage_ is now full!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 5, 2013)

Genevieve80 said:


> I'm using the premise of 20-something monsters sharing an apartment- no specific characters from the show. Sorry- I did a bad job with my description!




No, not at all, I just wasn't sure; it could have gone either way. Thanks, Gen!

But if the show is just a base, that's *perfect*...Buzz, I'll take _Monsterhearts_ in the morning, unless the Civil War table is desperate to have Hawkeye back, heh.


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> No, not at all, I just wasn't sure; it could have gone either way. Thanks, Gen!
> 
> But if the show is just a base, that's *perfect*...Buzz, I'll take _Monsterhearts_ in the morning, unless the Civil War table is desperate to have Hawkeye back, heh.



Added!

_Monsterhearts_ is now full!


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 5, 2013)

Game #2 in the afternoon, please


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 5, 2013)

Please sign me up for Trev's D&D Next Ravenloft game in the morning.

EDIT:  Ooop!  And don't forget breakfast, too!

Thanks.


----------



## enigma1122 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Grumbles about internet connections and elves making me late.*

Sign me up for Marvel in the morning and cold steel in the afternoon please.


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

Reidzilla said:


> Game #2 in the afternoon, please



Added!



Pbartender said:


> Please sign me up for Trev's D&D Next Ravenloft game in the morning.
> 
> EDIT:  Ooop!  And don't forget breakfast, too!
> 
> Thanks.



Added!



enigma1122 said:


> *Grumbles about internet connections and elves making me late.*
> 
> Sign me up for Marvel in the morning and cold steel in the afternoon please.



Added!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear Buzz,

Please sign me up for breakfast and FreeMarket in the PM. Thanks!


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 5, 2013)

Event 3 in the afternoon, Mark's Ad&D game. 

Thanks!


----------



## DnD_Dad (Mar 5, 2013)

Morning marvel please


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 5, 2013)

Breakfast and Mark's AD&D game, please.


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Dear Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for breakfast and FreeMarket in the PM. Thanks!



Added!



HinterWelt said:


> Event 3 in the afternoon, Mark's Ad&D game.
> 
> Thanks!



Added!



DnD_Dad said:


> Morning marvel please



Added!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast and Mark's AD&D game, please.



Added!


----------



## dulcetaccord (Mar 5, 2013)

Please sign me up for:

Breakfast

Morning: D&D Next

Afternoon: Durance

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## PhilK (Mar 5, 2013)

Buzz, I've got a ride to Gameday and he's signed up for breakfast so I may as well, too. See you early in the morning for eggs and tea.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 5, 2013)

Buzz, my afternoon game should be 5 seats, not 6.


----------



## Lifelike (Mar 5, 2013)

One for breakfast an apocalypse west, buzz. Thanks.


----------



## Lifelike (Mar 5, 2013)

also, i think Bill's game (Game 8 - *WJMacGuffin*) should be classified a morning game if it indeed is happening in the morning as it appears to be. thanks.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 5, 2013)

Sign me up for AD&D 1E please! Afternoon game #3.

Thanks!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjacat said:


> There's Marvel Heroic, proven awesome...but there's _Monsterhearts_, also awesome, and it seems to be based on a show I love...
> 
> ...Buzz, I'll take _Monsterhearts_ in the morning.




It's because you like Laurie better than me, isn't it?

LAURIE!, LAURIE!, LAURIE!


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

dulcetaccord said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...



Added!



PhilK said:


> Buzz, I've got a ride to Gameday and he's signed up for breakfast so I may as well, too. See you early in the morning for eggs and tea.



Added!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz, my afternoon game should be 5 seats, not 6.



Fixed!



Lifelike said:


> One for breakfast an apocalypse west, buzz. Thanks.



Added!



Lifelike said:


> also, i think Bill's game (Game 8 - *WJMacGuffin*) should be classified a morning game if it indeed is happening in the morning as it appears to be. thanks.



Picky, picky. In my defense, Bill switched his game to the AM at the last minute. Anyway, fixed!



Isawa Hochiu said:


> Sign me up for AD&D 1E please! Afternoon game #3.
> 
> Thanks!



Added! Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld, Isawa Hochiu!


----------



## ekb (Mar 5, 2013)

So, ekb & Catt for breakfast, Catt for Dread, me for Hot War.

The evening slot hasn't been solidified in light Leverage getting filled...


----------



## buzz (Mar 5, 2013)

ekb said:


> So, ekb & Catt for breakfast, Catt for Dread, me for Hot War.
> 
> The evening slot hasn't been solidified in light Leverage getting filled...



Added!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 5, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> It's because you like Laurie better than me, isn't it?




Hmmmm, I think that's because we're both evil people. *You're* the one who married one of us and is friends with the other.  And then the disappointment when we abandon you...You, Sir, are a masochist. (And No, we *won't* hurt you more, mwahahaa.)

OR, it could be just that I'm an evil person and look forward to screwing with people's minds, bodies, AND souls in _Monsterhearts,_ as opposed to just saving the masses as a superhero in _Marvel Heroic_. (Though it may say something about me that such is my distinct second choice, heh.)

That being the case, I have NO idea what Laurie's reasoning is, heh-heh.
(I'll leave it to you guys to sort out if she's actually evil or not, hah!)


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 5, 2013)

I should note that if I don't get at least 5 players I will downsize the game to Don't Rest Your Head. Which will still be fun, I promise. Probably.


----------



## Widget (Mar 6, 2013)

Slot 0: Food and Gogo morning juice, AM Slot 3: D&D Next: Ravenloft. PM Slot 3: Exploration of Castle.

In advance, thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 6, 2013)

Jim0mie said:


> I spent a mint on those books so I may as well learn how the game plays.




Ooh, the spambots are getting clever!


----------



## strider1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Buzz, please sign me up for Game 3 in the morning and Game 3 in the afternoon. 

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2013)

Widget said:


> Slot 0: Food and Gogo morning juice, AM Slot 3: D&D Next: Ravenloft. PM Slot 3: Exploration of Castle.
> 
> In advance, thanks!



Added!

D&D Next is full!



strider1970 said:


> Buzz, please sign me up for Game 3 in the morning and Game 3 in the afternoon.
> 
> Thanks!



Unfortunately, the D&DNext event is now full; you'll need to pick a different morning event, strider1970. 

Added to the afternoon game 3, though!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 6, 2013)

Lifelike said:


> also, i think Bill's game (Game 8 - *WJMacGuffin*) should be classified a morning game if it indeed is happening in the morning as it appears to be. thanks.



Who dares speak my real name?


----------



## meganjank (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello!

Please sign me up for breakfast, Apocalypse West in the morning and Cold Steel Wardens in the afternoon.

Thanks!
Megan


----------



## buzz (Mar 7, 2013)

meganjank said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please sign me up for breakfast, Apocalypse West in the morning and Cold Steel Wardens in the afternoon.
> 
> ...




Added!


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, by the way, Buzz...  If you want the "FATE Core" link to actually go somewhere, here's the url for the FATE Core Kickstarter page:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evilhat/fate-core


----------



## buzz (Mar 10, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Oh, by the way, Buzz...  If you want the "FATE Core" link to actually go somewhere, here's the url for the FATE Core Kickstarter page:  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evilhat/fate-core




Fixed!

Sorry for the delay; I'm on a road trip!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 11, 2013)

buzz said:


> ..I'm on a road trip!




..Did somebody say RoadTrip!? I've got the rocksalt and, um, *MOST* of the _Rituale Romanum_ memorized...

..Oh, wait. 

 -Wrong kind of road trip.


Nevermind! Carry on (my wayward son?).

</horrible campaign punning>


----------



## Ronin84 (Mar 11, 2013)

Could I please be signed up for the last seat in the 1st edition game for DnD in the afternoon.


----------



## dulcetaccord (Mar 12, 2013)

Please remove me from the afternoon Durance game. I forgot about a friend's wedding I will be attending later and I don't wish to be late and create enemies


----------



## enigma1122 (Mar 12, 2013)

If you could put LordReuben in the morning Marvel Heroic, and the afternoon Cold Steel Wardens.  He asked me to post for him.


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 12, 2013)

No love for my Kung Fu event so far. 

Buzz, I'll give it few more days but if I do not have at least 3 signs up by this weekend, please cancel the event.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like Minis Naval combat is a no go, also.  Let's cancel my morning game and sign me up for Morning Game 8: MKISHTAR, please.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 12, 2013)

Would there be any interest in seating Dawn Patrol into that morning slot? I tried to PM this to Buzz for advance permission but his inbox is full. Hope you are having a great road trip Buzz!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 12, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Would there be any interest in seating Dawn Patrol into that morning slot? I tried to PM this to Buzz for advance permission but his inbox is full. Hope you are having a great road trip Buzz!




This one?

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/4014/dawn-patrol

For the next Gameday, I'd be happy to play an old wargame with you (and whoever else wanted to play) but now that I've posted for a spot in WJ's game, I am committed.  You can also keep in touch (message him) with Buzz if his email is full through the Facebook Gameday page -

http://www.facebook.com/chicagogameday?fref=ts


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 12, 2013)

I am going to downshift my slot to Don't Rest Your Head. I won't bother putting up my fancy graphic I worked so hard on since I know Buzz will just shun it like last time =P


Don't Rest Your Head
3 seats

Catt gets first dibs, obviously.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes Mark, THAT Dawn Patrol. The only event that has been at every GenCon since GC1 in '68. If anyone is interested, and the table is available for the morning slot, I would enjoy demo-ing the game. Its a good time to do it, being a free event and all. There is even an outside shot that I could talk Mike Carr into coming down too. I understand that you registered for another game, but if anyone else wants to try Dawn Patrol and the table is available, I would offer to bring the game with and run it.

Let me know if this can happen or not, thank you!


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2013)

Folks, first off let me apologize for not attending to the thread sooner. I spent most of yesterday in a van driving home from Colorado, and in the days before that the Internet service died at the cabin in which I was staying. I had my phone, but editing posts with that is kind of problematic. But I'm back, baby!



Ronin84 said:


> Could I please be signed up for the last seat in the 1st edition game for DnD in the afternoon.



Added!



dulcetaccord said:


> Please remove me from the afternoon Durance game. I forgot about a friend's wedding I will be attending later and I don't wish to be late and create enemies



Removed!



enigma1122 said:


> If you could put LordReuben in the morning Marvel Heroic, and the afternoon Cold Steel Wardens.  He asked me to post for him.



Added!



Reidzilla said:


> No love for my Kung Fu event so far.
> 
> Buzz, I'll give it few more days but if I do not have at least 3 signs up by this weekend, please cancel the event.



Sure. Just remind me when it's time to cancel.



Mark CMG said:


> Looks like Minis Naval combat is a no go, also.  Let's cancel my morning game and sign me up for Morning Game 8: MKISHTAR, please.



Done and added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> I am going to downshift my slot to Don't Rest Your Head. I won't bother putting up my fancy graphic I worked so hard on since I know Buzz will just shun it like last time =P
> 
> 
> Don't Rest Your Head
> ...



Done!


----------



## buzz (Mar 13, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Yes Mark, THAT Dawn Patrol. The only event that has been at every GenCon since GC1 in '68. If anyone is interested, and the table is available for the morning slot, I would enjoy demo-ing the game. Its a good time to do it, being a free event and all. There is even an outside shot that I could talk Mike Carr into coming down too. I understand that you registered for another game, but if anyone else wants to try Dawn Patrol and the table is available, I would offer to bring the game with and run it.
> 
> Let me know if this can happen or not, thank you!




Hey Isawa! Sorry about the inbox issue; like I said above, I was basically sans Internet for the last few days.

I'd be happy to add the event. Just post an event description, and I can add it to the roster. You can find event guidelines in our FAQ: http://gameday.buzzmo.com/faq/


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, Under-Buzz!  You are both humble and lovable. 




Isawa Hochiu said:


> Yes Mark, THAT Dawn Patrol. The only event that has been at every GenCon since GC1 in '68. If anyone is interested, and the table is available for the morning slot, I would enjoy demo-ing the game. Its a good time to do it, being a free event and all. There is even an outside shot that I could talk Mike Carr into coming down too. I understand that you registered for another game, but if anyone else wants to try Dawn Patrol and the table is available, I would offer to bring the game with and run it.





Neat!  Maybe next gameday I'll get the chance to do some wargaming with you.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 13, 2013)

*Dawn Patrol* recreates the thrilling dogfights and  air battles fought during World War 1.  Each player pilots an airplane  in a fiery test of his or her skill and nerve. There is a role-playing element, as players maintain records of their pilots' missions. Experienced pilots have some advantages  over rookie pilots.  These advantages grow as the pilot survives more  missions and claims more kills. Become an Ace and rule the air!

For Gameday 34, a flight of American SPAD XIII's will face off against a mixed bag of German fighters in the late days of the war. 8 Slots available. Material and training provided.

Thanks Buzz! (Sorry, I am not able to paste links or images here due to not enough posts, this is the best I could do. Mark's link above is the source of this info)


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 13, 2013)

Awww, you used my image. *snif*


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> *Dawn Patrol* recreates the thrilling dogfights and  air battles fought during World War 1.  Each player pilots an airplane  in a fiery test of his or her skill and nerve. There is a role-playing element, as players maintain records of their pilots' missions. Experienced pilots have some advantages  over rookie pilots.  These advantages grow as the pilot survives more  missions and claims more kills. Become an Ace and rule the air!
> 
> For Gameday 34, a flight of American SPAD XIII's will face off against a mixed bag of German fighters in the late days of the war. 8 Slots available. Material and training provided.
> 
> Thanks Buzz! (Sorry, I am not able to paste links or images here due to not enough posts, this is the best I could do. Mark's link above is the source of this info)




Added to the roster!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 14, 2013)

I have another guy for my event, Buzz, if you could add him. His name is Pat.


----------



## buzz (Mar 14, 2013)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> I have another guy for my event, Buzz, if you could add him. His name is Pat.



Added!


----------



## MoGristle (Mar 15, 2013)

Yo Yo Yo!  Will you sign me up for Apocalypse West and Durance?  Please and thank you.
-Mo Gristle (not my real name)


----------



## buzz (Mar 15, 2013)

MoGristle said:


> Yo Yo Yo!  Will you sign me up for Apocalypse West and Durance?  Please and thank you.
> -Mo Gristle (not my real name)




Added!


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 15, 2013)

Buzz, please go ahead and cancel my event.


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 15, 2013)

Let's replace my Kung Fu Failure with this:


*Sentinels of the Multiverse

Co-Op superhero card game
4 seats
kid friendly
Rules taught/no xp necessary
**
Sentinels of the Multiverse* is a cooperative game in  which players control heroes with powers and abilities in the form of  cards. Two to five players control three to five heroes who must work  together to defeat the villains and survive the dangerous environments  in which the battles take place.

 Ultimately, either the heroes will successfully defeat the villains  and foil their plans, or the villains will triumph, and the heroes will  be forced to regroup to fight another day.


----------



## buzz (Mar 16, 2013)

Reidzilla said:


> Buzz, please go ahead and cancel my event.



Done!



Reidzilla said:


> Let's replace my Kung Fu Failure with this:
> 
> 
> *Sentinels of the Multiverse
> *



*
Added!*


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 17, 2013)

Buzz, can you put Pat in for Hot War as well?


----------



## buzz (Mar 17, 2013)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Buzz, can you put Pat in for Hot War as well?




Added!


----------



## tamora (Mar 18, 2013)

Afternoon, Game 1: FreeMarket for me, please?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 18, 2013)

Reidzilla said:


> Let's replace my Kung Fu Failure with this:
> 
> 
> *Sentinels of the Multiverse
> ...




This sounds "super" fun...wish I could be there to give it a whirl!


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2013)

tamora said:


> Afternoon, Game 1: FreeMarket for me, please?



Added!

Welcome to ENWorld and welcome to Gameday, tamora!


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 18, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Actually, sign me up for that FATE CORE game...






Tofu_Master said:


> Afternoon slot, Game 7 (Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix)






Delwugor said:


> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 4 Fate Core Vs. Tomb of Horrors.






Der Spot said:


> I think for the afternoon I'll try Tomb with Vyv.






Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz, my afternoon game should be 5 seats, not 6.




Vyvyan Basterd and everyone else playing in afternoon events 5 and 7...  A proposal.

What do you guys think of combining these two events into a Tomb of Horrors double feature in the afternoon?

I mean, really... it's Tomb of Horrors.  How long do we expect either event will last on it's own, before TPK?


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 18, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> ..I mean, really... it's Tomb of Horrors.  How long do we expect either event will last on it's own, before TPK?




*snicker*

It may be a good thing Reidzilla's bringing SotM...y'all may have some free bodies with time to kill, heh-heh. (SotM makes an AWESOME pick-up game & only takes 1-2 hours with 3+ players- -maybe a touch more for first timers. Kill Der Spot off first; he can show people how to play! *g*)


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> I mean, really... it's Tomb of Horrors.  How long do we expect either event will last on it's own, before TPK?




You mean you're not going to just have a stack of PCs at the ready? 

"I take cover behind the pile of dead bards!"


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 18, 2013)

Buzz, if you could tweak my event description slightly, I'd be much obliged.

Since I've got a full house, and am possibly accommodating an extra guest, also, I'm going to say that if you want to bring a Next character of your own, please make it level 7, rather than 10. All of my pregens will be level 7.  If you're interested in bringing your own, please get a hold of me in the thread, or via PM or something, and let me know, and we'll work out the building guidelines.

Depending on how the week goes, they may get updated to the latest playtest documents which are coming out on Wednesday, I believe.


----------



## Severian (Mar 18, 2013)

Please add me to the Dawn Patrol game.  Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 19, 2013)

So, it doesn't look like my DRYH game is gonna go off either. I think I'll just grab that last spot in Willow's ApoWest game, and give the system one fair shot before I give up on it.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 19, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Vyvyan Basterd and everyone else playing in afternoon events 5 and 7...  A proposal.
> 
> What do you guys think of combining these two events into a Tomb of Horrors double feature in the afternoon?
> 
> I mean, really... it's Tomb of Horrors.  How long do we expect either event will last on it's own, before TPK?




We've been playtesting TOMB at home and have had to add rules to move the game along quicker so we can finish within the time slot.



buzz said:


> You mean you're not going to just have a stack of PCs at the ready?




And this is why. 

There are LITERALLY stacks of PCs waiting to fill in for the numerous dead that are assured to pile up.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Severian, glad you will be joining us for some Dawn Patrol!

Buzz, could you also add Ken S to the list as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 19, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> We've been playtesting TOMB at home and have had to add rules to move the game along quicker so we can finish within the time slot.




It takes that long?



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There are LITERALLY stacks of PCs waiting to fill in for the numerous dead that are assured to pile up.




Yeah, because of the schtick, I'm dealing with just the six characters from the Cartoon show...  and they, surprisingly, never had a healer in the group.  I don't expect they'll last long.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 19, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> It takes that long?




The original box claims 1 1/2 to 2 hours, the expansion ups that number. It really depends who you play with. The more tactically-minded in my group suffer horribly from analysis paralysis when playing this and it can drag the game on. If you stay with the spirit of delving in head-first without abandon and revel in defeat and victory alike, the game still can run a good 4 hours.

We've added some house-rules, assuming that no one other than Laurie and I will have played before, that should help cut down some of the more time-consuming choices that are harder to make when you are still unfamiliar with the game.


----------



## buzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Buzz, if you could tweak my event description slightly, I'd be much obliged.
> 
> Since I've got a full house, and am possibly accommodating an extra guest, also, I'm going to say that if you want to bring a Next character of your own, please make it level 7, rather than 10. All of my pregens will be level 7.  If you're interested in bringing your own, please get a hold of me in the thread, or via PM or something, and let me know, and we'll work out the building guidelines.
> 
> Depending on how the week goes, they may get updated to the latest playtest documents which are coming out on Wednesday, I believe.



Tweaked! Please take a look and make sure I've done what you require.



Severian said:


> Please add me to the Dawn Patrol game.  Thanks!



Added!

Welcome to ENWorld and welcome to Gameday, Severian!



Nev the Deranged said:


> So, it doesn't look like my DRYH game is gonna go off either. I think I'll just grab that last spot in Willow's ApoWest game, and give the system one fair shot before I give up on it.



Done! ApocaWest is now full!

If someone could get in touch with Catt and make sure she chooses an alternate event for the morning, that would be great.



Isawa Hochiu said:


> Hey Severian, glad you will be joining us for some Dawn Patrol!
> 
> Buzz, could you also add Ken S to the list as well?
> 
> Thanks!



Added!

Also, expect to see table assignments in the near future.


----------



## DainXB (Mar 19, 2013)

Who needs sleep, right? 

Sign me up for *Sentinels of the Multiverse*! I love the game, and can't pass up the opportunity to play, despite getting off work at 2AM Saturday morning.


----------



## buzz (Mar 19, 2013)

DainXB said:


> Who needs sleep, right?
> 
> Sign me up for *Sentinels of the Multiverse*! I love the game, and can't pass up the opportunity to play, despite getting off work at 2AM Saturday morning.



Added! Your fortitude is appreciated!


----------



## Reidzilla (Mar 19, 2013)

DainXB said:


> Who needs sleep, right?
> 
> Sign me up for *Sentinels of the Multiverse*! I love the game, and can't pass up the opportunity to play, despite getting off work at 2AM Saturday morning.




Welcome aboard! I've got all of the cards including the latest kickstarter stuff.


----------



## grizzo (Mar 19, 2013)

Please sign me up for Marvel.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey buzz can I sign my buddy Russ up for morning marvel with me?  He's not too tech savy but lives at Gamesplus.


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd like to sign up for MKISHTAR and Freemarket.


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2013)

grizzo said:


> Please sign me up for Marvel.



Added!



DnD_Dad said:


> Hey buzz can I sign my buddy Russ up for morning marvel with me?  He's not too tech savy but lives at Gamesplus.



Added!



Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to sign up for MKISHTAR and Freemarket.



Added!

Marvel, Hot War and Freemarket are now FULL.


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Gameday fans, please note that tables have been assigned.

*Morning*
D&D Next - Private room (Table C)
Apocalypse West - Table G
Marvel Heroic - Table E
Monsterhearts - Table A
Hot War - Table D
Dawn Patrol - Table H
Sentinels of the Multiverse - Table F

*Afternoon*
Freemarket - Private room (Table C)
Cold Steel Wardens - Table D
AD&D 1e - Table E
Durance - Table A
FATE Core - Table B
Leverage - Table G
TOMB - Table F

If anyone has any issues with these assignments, let me know ASAP.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay...  Less than a week left, and I've only got two players.

It may be best to cancel my event, so Nev, Delwugor and I can find seats elsewhere while we've still got the chance.

Sorry guys.

Buzz, please add me to Durance in the afternoon.


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Okay...  Less than a week left, and I've only got two players.
> 
> It may be best to cancel my event, so Nev, Delwugor and I can find seats elsewhere while we've still got the chance.
> 
> ...




Understood, Pb. You're now in Durance... which means Durance is FULL.

Nev and Delwugor, you'll need to either fight over the last spot in Cold Steel Wardens or play some TOMB.


----------



## JoeK (Mar 20, 2013)

Please register me for:
Slot 1- morning Game 9 Dawn Patrol
Slot 2- afternoon Game 7: Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix!
Thanks
JOE K
(aka, Gorak)


----------



## Delwugor (Mar 20, 2013)

Pbartender said:


> Sorry guys.



It happens, man I know that. I was looking forward to gaming with you again, and showing me how to run a Fate game right!



buzz said:


> Nev and Delwugor, you'll need to either fight over the last spot in Cold Steel Wardens or play some TOMB.



I'll have to pass on this game day then.

Hope everyone has fun Sat.!


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2013)

JoeK said:


> Please register me for:
> Slot 1- morning Game 9 Dawn Patrol
> Slot 2- afternoon Game 7: Tomb of Horrors/House of Cards Remix!
> Thanks
> ...



Added! Welcome back, man.



Delwugor said:


> It happens, man I know that. I was looking forward to gaming with you again, and showing me how to run a Fate game right!
> 
> 
> I'll have to pass on this game day then.
> ...



Understood, sir. See you next time!


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2013)

Quick update on tables:

AD&D 1e is now at Table H.

Durance is now at Table E.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 20, 2013)

Buzz, Severian and Ken S are one and the same, so please remove Ken S from the Dawn Patrol list. Also, remove Mark S from that list as well. That is me. While I may still play, better to make slots available for those interested in trying Dawn Patrol for the first time.

On the plus side, please add Jim M and Eric M to the Dawn Patrol table. Also, I would be ready to add slots instead of capping players. Unless of course there is a maximum occupant/store limit that needs to be acknowledged.

Thanks!


----------



## FxLotus (Mar 20, 2013)

Please add me to Sentinels of the Multiverse if possible.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Mar 20, 2013)

I am actually done early! Everyone in Hot War, get ready to rock! 

And by rock, I mean get really depressed about the post-apocalyptic nightmare that is DC coupled with monsters. It will be, er, fun?


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Buzz, Severian and Ken S are one and the same, so please remove Ken S from the Dawn Patrol list. Also, remove Mark S from that list as well. That is me. While I may still play, better to make slots available for those interested in trying Dawn Patrol for the first time.
> 
> On the plus side, please add Jim M and Eric M to the Dawn Patrol table. Also, I would be ready to add slots instead of capping players. Unless of course there is a maximum occupant/store limit that needs to be acknowledged.
> 
> Thanks!



All changes and additions noted! The only maximum to keep in mind is the number of players that make for an enjoyable game.



FxLotus said:


> Please add me to Sentinels of the Multiverse if possible.



Absolutely possible! Added! Welcome to ENWorld and Gameday, FxLotus.



WJMacGuffin said:


> I am actually done early! Everyone in Hot War, get ready to rock!
> 
> And by rock, I mean get really depressed about the post-apocalyptic nightmare that is DC coupled with monsters. It will be, er, fun?



The monsters in your DC are probably way more fun than the ones in the real DC.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 21, 2013)

Huh. Yeeeeeaah. I am almost tempted to just call it a wash and stay home now, but I guess I can just hang out and maybe play Dominion or something until everyone's ready to go to dinner. Bummed, though.

FWIW, I think the FATE game would have run fine with 2 players, plus we probably would have gotten some walk-ins. *shrug*


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Play some TOMB, dude.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 21, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Huh. Yeeeeeaah. I am almost tempted to just call it a wash and stay home now, but I guess I can just hang out and maybe play Dominion or something until everyone's ready to go to dinner. Bummed, though.
> 
> FWIW, I think the FATE game would have run fine with 2 players, plus we probably would have gotten some walk-ins. *shrug*





Would you teach me Dominion in the morning?  I've always wanted to learn and it looks like Table B is still free.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 21, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> FWIW, I think the FATE game would have run fine with 2 players...




Not this adventure...  Trust me.  And I simply don't have anything else ready at the moment.


----------



## meganjank (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi folks -

Unfortunately, I've been called in to work last minute on Saturday and won't be able to make it to Gameday this go around.  So please take me out of the Apocalypse West and Cold Steel Wardens.  Sorry guys!  Hopefully that opens up spots for people that want them.  

See you next time around!
Megan


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2013)

meganjank said:


> Hi folks -
> 
> Unfortunately, I've been called in to work last minute on Saturday and won't be able to make it to Gameday this go around.  So please take me out of the Apocalypse West and Cold Steel Wardens.  Sorry guys!  Hopefully that opens up spots for people that want them.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it, Megan. I've removed your sign-ups.

That means that Apocalypse West is no longer full, if someone wants to grab the newly-opened spot.


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, LePeep reservation has been made! Show up at 8am and ask for Games Plus.


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2013)

And... a seat has opened up in the _Hot War_ event.

I believe we're now entering the "rash of last-minute cancellations" phase of Gameday.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a morning game, Mark (although I'm contemplating switching from AW to Hot War...)

If there's nothing going on for the afternoon slot, I will happily teach anybody to play Dominion. Or Race for the Galaxy. Or Timeline. Or Jungle Speed. Or whatever.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 21, 2013)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I have a morning game, Mark (although I'm contemplating switching from AW to Hot War...)
> 
> If there's nothing going on for the afternoon slot, I will happily teach anybody to play Dominion. Or Race for the Galaxy. Or Timeline. Or Jungle Speed. Or whatever.





Ah, I see.  I thought you had the morning free and were looking to kill time until the second slot (where I have a game already to run).  Maybe next time. 


Since we moved to the larger table, I could squeeze you into the AD&D 1E game if you'd like to play that in slot two.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, but I prefer games with smaller groups.


----------



## Widget (Mar 22, 2013)

Caught pneumonia. I'll be out for awhile, including school. Please remove me from this weekend's events. Widget.


----------



## RandomSliver (Mar 22, 2013)

Please add me to Slot 2, Game 2, Cold Steel Wardens.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 22, 2013)

Would those who got the private room each slot this Gameday be willing to switch with me? I'm not as recovered from this week's wisdom tooth extraction as I thought I would be (damn being 20 years older than the last time I had two pulled) and my speaking voice is lower than usual. No pressure, it's more of a comfort issue than a neccessity.


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2013)

Widget said:


> Caught pneumonia. I'll be out for awhile, including school. Please remove me from this weekend's events. Widget.



"Cleric!"

Sorry to hear it, Widget. I've removed your signups. Get well soon!



RandomSliver said:


> Please add me to Slot 2, Game 2, Cold Steel Wardens.



Added!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Would those who got the private room each slot this Gameday be willing to switch with me? I'm not as recovered from this week's wisdom tooth extraction as I thought I would be (damn being 20 years older than the last time I had two pulled) and my speaking voice is lower than usual. No pressure, it's more of a comfort issue than a neccessity.




I had assigned the morning's private room arbitrarily, so as the Buzz giveth, so doth he taketh away.

*Marvel Heroic is now in the private room (C), and D&D Next is at table E.*


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 22, 2013)

Buzz, if I had one cancellation go ahead and call it a full game. One of my players got in touch with me and I had already decided to let him bring his better half along with him. So with Katie, dulcetaccord's guest I'm at 6, and full.

If someone grabbed the spot and I missed it...then I'll go on with 7 still.


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2013)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Buzz, if I had one cancellation go ahead and call it a full game. One of my players got in touch with me and I had already decided to let him bring his better half along with him. So with Katie, dulcetaccord's guest I'm at 6, and full.
> 
> If someone grabbed the spot and I missed it...then I'll go on with 7 still.



Duly noted. D&D Next is once again full, six players total.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 22, 2013)

buzz said:


> I had assigned the morning's private room arbitrarily, so as the Buzz giveth, so doth he taketh away.
> 
> *Marvel Heroic is now in the private room (C), and D&D Next is at table E.*




Thanks!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 22, 2013)

buzz said:


> "Cleric!"
> 
> Sorry to hear it, Widget. I've removed your signups. Get well soon!





Sorry to hear, also, Widget (though I exchanged emails with him about this Thursday).

Buzz - Call mine full, also.  I just spoke to a couple other guys who might be able to show up for slot two and I'll work them into my game (which will mean seven seats full which is plenty enough).  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> Sorry to hear, also, Widget (though I exchanged emails with him about this Thursday).
> 
> Buzz - Call mine full, also.  I just spoke to a couple other guys who might be able to show up for slot two and I'll work them into my game (which will mean seven seats full which is plenty enough).  Thanks!




Done!


----------



## DnD_Dad (Mar 23, 2013)

Ill see everyone in the morning for gaming, no breakfast. It takes almost two hours to get there.


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd like to switch from Hot War to Apocalypse West in Slot 1 if it's not too late.


----------



## buzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to switch from Hot War to Apocalypse West in Slot 1 if it's not too late.




Not a problem. You're now in Apocalypse West! And it's now FULL!


----------



## buzz (Mar 23, 2013)

DnD_Dad said:


> Ill see everyone in the morning for gaming, no breakfast. It takes almost two hours to get there.




Your fortitude is appreciated, DnD_Dad!


----------



## DnD_Dad (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks buzz!  I'm so excited I didn't sleep.  I'm gonna be jacked on coffee and monsters all day!


----------



## buzz (Mar 23, 2013)

Okay, I'm heading out in a bit. See you all in a few hours!


----------



## RandomSliver (Mar 23, 2013)

RandomSliver said:


> Please add me to Slot 2, Game 2, Cold Steel Wardens.




Hello, sorry for the late notice.  Hopefully, this message will get to you in time.  I woke up with a sore throat and not sure if I should come in.  Going to sleep in for awhile to see if I feel better.  For now, please cancel me for the afternoon Game 2 session.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Mar 24, 2013)

Good times, kids. Sorry I had to bail early out of the second slot, the  Madison crew wanted to get to dinner so they could head home at a  reasonable hour. Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Games Plus for  hosting. Let's do it again RSN!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks to Buzz and Curt for another great gameday!  Sorry to WJMacGuffin for the confusion I displayed over slot one.  Still not sure where my brain was.  Nevertheless, some fun photos on Google and Facebook to Tag and on which to comment as you fantastic gamers desire.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117509477525356151459/albums/5858597212657515521

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200881981954577.1073741841.1315595608&type=3


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 24, 2013)

Another one for the books.  Thanks as always to our gracious and generous hosts at Games Plus!

Huge thanks to my morning group for putting up with my handwritten character sheets, sketchy rules knowledge, and helping me kick the tires on the newest playtest materials.  Extra special thanks to Curt for hanging out at the table and helping with rules questions!

Thanks to Mark for a great old school romp in the afternoon.  There's no fear quite like that of a 1e wizard who's gotten caught in melee after throwing a few fireballs to get everyone's attention.  Thanks to all my fellow players, except that jerk who keep shooting me and my thief buddy in the back....


----------



## HinterWelt (Mar 24, 2013)

Many thanks to Buzz for organizing a great game day once again. Thank you Curt for the use of the venue. Also, thank you Mark for running a great game. I hope all the future game days run as smoothly.


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Mar 24, 2013)

What a great day! Thanks Buzz for letting Dawn Patrol get into the event schedule. I hope to have more people attend the next time around, if you allow the opportunity of course!

Mark, thanks for the great 1E adventure, haven't delved into that edition since '88. What a nice re-visit. Consider this a request to sign up for the next one too!

Until the next event, cheers!


----------



## buzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Gameday 34 was AWESOME! Seriously, this will go down as one of my favorite Gamedays. 

First off, we had a great turnout! My count is *46* attendees, give or take.

Second, I saw a *lot* of new faces this time around. That always makes me happy.

And last, great gaming! I had a blast playing in willow's event in the morning, and my _Leverage_ event seemed to go off really well. I only regret that there was not more hitting for Elliott/PhilK to do!

Let me express my heartfelt thanks to everyone who attended and ran events, and to our always-excellent host, Games Plus.

Photos on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452247211512392.1073741825.121115257958924&type=1

Photos on Google+:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/100990311348178195048/albums/5858985644437350465

Stay tuned for notification of dates for Gameday 35!


----------



## thalmin (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you Mark CMG for a fun 1E game. And thank to my fellow adventurers/players.

Trev, you did a fine conversion of Ravenloft for the D&D Playtest. And congrats to your players for destoying Strahd.

Thank you buzz for organizing, thanks to all the GMs for the hard work, and thanks to everyone who came out and made it such a fun event. And my cash register thanks you all, too!


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 25, 2013)

WOOOOOO, GameDay!!!

That was *definitely* a good one! Thanks to Jenn, Laurie, Phil & Matt for a _fantastic_ morning game of Monsterhearts; Jenn, I'm not sure if you realize the monster you've created, exposing Laurie to this system, mwa-hahahha*MEEP*. OTOH, you've definitely got another player who will sign-up whenever it's offered...and I think Phil & I were already in that camp. (Also: I watched the last two-thirds of BBC Being Human when I got home 'cuz I was too wired to sleep, and holy CRAP, that's a well-done show. As well as very heartstring-pulling, oi.)

Mike, Nick, Dave, & Reid, thanks for helping me test-run Cold Steel Wardens. I didn't run that nearly as smoothly as I should have, even without access to the rulebook, but enough fun was had that y'all said you thought having Mr. Black return for another round has potential, so I'm calling it a win. Thanks, gang! (And thanks for saying you liked the characters' backstories; weaving everything together even if only the tip of the iceberg was revealed was a lot of fun!)

As usual, I can't wait to do it all again; I hope everybody makes it back for the summer GameDay!!!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome GameDay- thanks Mark and Curt!

Thanks to my MonsterHearts players for being so awesome- I would totally watch the show of that game.

And thanks again to Mark for running Leverage- The Honey Bunches of Oats job was a lot of fun and getting Parker to repel down the Sears Tower was awesome, especially right as Sterling was hoping to catch the crew red-handed. Good times!

Josh- so glad you had fun, I had a blast running it! Favorite quote of the game "You tried to have your cake and eat it, too- then it walked out the door on you!"


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a great time. Thanks to all! If anyone is interested, I'm running 1 2E Dark Sun game in the RPG room at Games Plus on Saturdays. Drop me a line at chris dot lites at gmail dot com.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 26, 2013)

I also would like to mention what a great band of adventurers took on Castle Grannus!  We had a fast-paced blast clearing out the keep and discovering the dungeons below.  Thanks for playing!


----------

